# Overheard service splice



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

What do you use to splice overhead service 
Did you use this kind of connectors for outdoor splice. If yes do that needs to be sealed with tape to prevent rain water get inside?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

That's not outdoor / wet location rated, even though it is UV resistant it isn't for outdoor use. They make a similar outdoor / wet location rated. 



https://commerce.ilsco.com/documents/PDF/TechnicalDrawing/M7946.pdf 



There are underground ones too.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Around here the POCO uses Ampact connectors.


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Around here the POCO uses Ampact connectors.


Same here


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

If your power company is PSE&G, your splice is only temporary. You would be wasting money on good splices. For JCP&L you want a permanent splice. I don’t know about Atlantic City electric. 

I know Hax always liked the splicer/reducers. They are good and cheap. But since I have a MD6 tool, I always used “H” taps. About a buck apiece, and permanent.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I also never put the splice at the bottom of the drip loop.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Definitely H taps and protective cover. Easy peasy and inexpensive with an MD6-8 crimper


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I have been using these for the hot wires on residential services.

I buy them in bulk they cost me like 7$ each

I use H-taps for the neutral


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

HertzHound said:


> If your power company is PSE&G, your splice is only temporary.



I never had PSE&G redo any of my splices....they have really have balls redoing anything ....their wiring methods are often sloppy and alot of time dangerous....i love the exposed metering at the service heads at 480V they are always lovely to deal with. 

In one complexes that i work in in cherry Hill ....they decided they were no longer going offer 480V 400 amp overhead services....so they went into the complex and cut all the parallel services at the service heads.....leaving the cut wires back fed from the meter cabinet. Nice little surprise for a roofer or an HVAC guy.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I grew up and started out in Middlesex county. When doing residential service changes we always used Romex connectors, because they always cut out the connection an did their own after a town and utility inspection. That was over thirty years ago now. If I ever work in their territory now, it’s usually new commercial. But it’s rare that I work in their area. 

About twenty years ago I changed my mothers service without a permit or inspection. I used split bolt bugs because I didn’t think they would be out to replace, and I didn’t own a MD-6 tool at the time. A few years ago they had sub-contractors go through her town putting a solar panel on each pole. She lost a phase a few weeks later. The trouble guy comes out and says it’s a bad splice at her service head, but he’s going to replace the wire going out to the pole also. He blamed her electrician. He didn’t replace the wire, and spent most of his time redoing the splice where the solar was tied into the four house secondary splice. He also re-did the service drop connection, so I’ll never know?


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

HertzHound said:


> If your power company is PSE&G, your splice is only temporary. You would be wasting money on good splices. For JCP&L you want a permanent splice. I don’t know about Atlantic City electric.
> 
> I know Hax always liked the splicer/reducers. They are good and cheap. But since I have a MD6 tool, I always used “H” taps. About a buck apiece, and permanent.



This is JCP&L


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

Tonedeaf said:


> I have been using these for the hot wires on residential services.
> 
> I buy them in bulk they cost me like 7$ each
> 
> I use H-taps for the ground



How do you call this connectors and what tool do you need to use on those connectors 
They look very nice and as long they are water tight would be great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Malywr said:


> This is JCP&L
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The areas I worked in were PSE&G. My mother and sister still live in Piscataway and have PSE&G. I used to have to drive to New Brunswick and pick up meter sockets from the PSE&G office. Some towns in Middlesex county are JCP&L. At that time the guy I worked for didn’t do any work in those towns.


----------



## Mobius87 (May 20, 2019)

Malywr said:


> How do you call this connectors and what tool do you need to use on those connectors
> They look very nice and as long they are water tight would be great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We call them Insulinks here (Burndy). They come in various configurations for different sizes. 

We crimp them with the MD6-8 with a WBG die on the inner hole. Outer holes gets used for H taps (for the neutral connection).

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Malywr said:


> How do you call this connectors and what tool do you need to use on those connectors
> They look very nice and as long they are water tight would be great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Service entrance connectors

https://www.elecdirect.com/utility-connectors/service-entrance-connectors

Penn Union makes them.....I stock all crimps connectors I use alot because supply houses never have the ones you need when you need them.

you can use an MD6 hand crimper they cost like 250$ new ....I have 6 ton burndy crimper....you can pick up a used one on ebay for like 500-600...new they are like 1800.00


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

When are you guys finding the need to do this OH splice? Around here its always the PoCo that comes out to supply/replace the triplex and crimp it together with a proper drip loop.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

u2slow said:


> When are you guys finding the need to do this OH splice? Around here its always the PoCo that comes out to supply/replace the triplex and crimp it together with a proper drip loop.


Most of them are in the USA where you can do your own disconnect and reconnect. 

Overhead splices here in canada have to either be crimps or ampact connectors, even for private lines on something like street lighting


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

Tonedeaf said:


> Service entrance connectors
> 
> https://www.elecdirect.com/utility-connectors/service-entrance-connectors
> 
> ...



Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

HertzHound said:


> .....so I’ll never know?



Bullsh!t, I _know_ you know :biggrin:


----------



## Mobius87 (May 20, 2019)

u2slow said:


> When are you guys finding the need to do this OH splice? Around here its always the PoCo that comes out to supply/replace the triplex and crimp it together with a proper drip loop.


Repairing/adding to private overhead farm distribution for me, or sometimes adding a sub to a detached residential shop/garage when they don't want to go underground.


----------

